# EAST BAY BMW : 7 Quart 5W30 OIL: Overpriced / SCAMS WARNING



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

a sucker is born every minute.

i'll sell you some VANOS oil for 5 bucks a quart :rofl:

oh yeah, you'll get alot farther if you drop the aKkOrD tYpeR attitude at the door and
S E A R C H


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

Indeed, this thread reveals that dealers don't all have the same prices:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50462

While the attached image from our friends at PennyArcade characterize your behavior in this thread. Change the attitude or start trolling e46fanatics.com instead...


----------



## Typervirus (Aug 24, 2003)

Soupcan325i said:


> Indeed, this thread reveals that dealers don't all have the same prices:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50462
> 
> While the attached image from our friends at PennyArcade characterize your behavior in this thread. Change the attitude or start trolling e46fanatics.com instead...


wow. you can add....LOL.. you guys hurt my feelings, i'm goin to cry now..  ..
:jack: :flipoff:


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Typervirus said:


> wow. you can add....LOL.. you guys hurt my feelings, i'm goin to cry now..  ..
> :jack: :flipoff:


Yo! What is wrong with you/?? Some people actually tried to help you in here, and you give them back some ****...What r u trying to prove ha?

Show some respect or ... you know the way outa here. Its the same you got in. Or maybe it isnt.


----------



## Ronnie526 (Sep 25, 2003)

Maybe I'm ignorant, but my manual calls for 15W/40 oil. I paid $1.99/qt for Castrol @ "Autozone" here in MA. & about $9.00 for a Fram filter? :dunno:


----------



## Typervirus (Aug 24, 2003)

Fifty_Cent said:


> Yo! What is wrong with you/?? Some people actually tried to help you in here, and you give them back some ****...What r u trying to prove ha?
> 
> Show some respect or ... you know the way outa here. Its the same you got in. Or maybe it isnt.


i wasn't talkin to you .. so back off.. and notice how you say "some:"....
...


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Soupcan325i said:


> Indeed, this thread reveals that dealers don't all have the same prices:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50462
> 
> While the attached image from our friends at PennyArcade characterize your behavior in this thread. Change the attitude or start trolling e46fanatics.com instead...


:stupid:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Typervirus said:


> i wasn't talkin to you .. so back off.. and notice how you say "some:"....
> ...


There's plenty of blame to go around, Typervirus.

The point to consider, if you care, is the choices you have when mild criticism and sarcasm is leveled. You can completely ignore it and refrain from responding, respond to any points of substance related to your question and ignore the slights, or go ballistic and respond with escalating rants and posturing yourself.

I'm in no way defending the sarcasm or criticism of others that you found offensive. All I'm saying is that you might want to consider how you, and they, look in the total picture as the discussion goes forth.

Keeping your cool and staying above the fray pays large dividends over time. There are circumstances where pulling out the weapons can make sense. In my opinion, and it is just my opinion, you severely over-reacted here.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Typervirus said:


> i wasn't talkin to you .. so back off.. and notice how you say "some:"....
> ...


Hey Virus, wassup man??? problems??

Didnt you know that anything you write in here can be read by everyone??

Wouod is wrong wid my "some"? Dont you like it?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Ronnie526 said:


> Maybe I'm ignorant, but my manual calls for 15W/40 oil. I paid $1.99/qt for Castrol @ "Autozone" here in MA. & about $9.00 for a Fram filter? :dunno:


 The E46 calls for a different kind of oil than the E36.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

RKT BMR said:


> The point to consider, if you care, is the choices you have when mild criticism and sarcasm is leveled. You can completely ignore it and refrain from responding, respond to any points of substance related to your question and ignore the slights, or go ballistic and respond with escalating rants and posturing yourself.
> 
> I'm in no way defending the sarcasm or criticism of others that you found offensive. All I'm saying is that you might want to consider how you, and they, look in the total picture as the discussion goes forth.
> 
> Keeping your cool and staying above the fray pays large dividends over time. There are circumstances where pulling out the weapons can make sense. In my opinion, and it is just my opinion, you severely over-reacted here.


Our cars come with warning advisory stickers all over them. ISPs should be required to hand out the above advice (which I have also dispensed on other message boards and newsgroups  ) in the form of a sticker affixed across your keyboard and mouse. :thumbup:


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

What is wrong with you people?!?!?! The price difference is not significant enough for a massive thread like this.

If you want a REAL SCAM...when I asked my dealer how much they want to swap my winter tires to the summers, and so balancing and alignment, they quoted me $368 Canadian. Today I went to my trustworthy mechanic in the "hoodlum" part of the city...walked away only with $96 less dollards in my pocket.

It doesn't matter if it's $7 a quart or $4 or $10. It's too insignificant anyway! OK, you will buy 10 quarts...so the price would range from $40 to $100...yeah, as a percentage, there's a big difference...but as monetary value, anything around $50 is the same thing...especially when we're talking about something that is absolutely VITAL for the car...price shouldn't be a consideration!


----------



## Ronnie526 (Sep 25, 2003)

Ahhhhhh .... Thanks for the info, Raffi ....


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

Rooster, do you even have a job? Listening to you talk about the philosophy of money is like listening to the pope talk about a dirty sanchez. Come back in a few years once you get out of school and off your parents' dole.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Changing your own oil and rotating your own tires would sure make nicer people out of all of us...or you could take your own oil to the dealers for a change...mine allows that he he. (I do that now after they overfilled last year)


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Ronnie526 said:


> Ahhhhhh .... Thanks for the info, Raffi ....


 Welcome.


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

woody underwood said:


> Changing your own oil and rotating your own tires would sure make nicer people out of all of us...


Nah, I change my own oil and I'm STILL a jerk.


----------



## Xyrium (Apr 4, 2004)

Typervirus said:


> yeah.. whatever kid.. i didn't know until i call around


You could always have your Mom pay for it :rofl:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51697


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

yeouch!


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Typervirus said:


> yeah.. whatever kid.. i didn't know until i call around...





Typervirus said:


> i'm 21 right now.. i know 150/300/50 is nothing but i have to pay it so i can get the car out of the dealer.. right now... i just want to know the best wat to do this.. can you still goto traffic school for something that is 18 months ago?


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=650432&postcount=4

LOL... busted indeed.


----------

